# Bright yellow urine



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi all! I have a call into our vet- waiting for a reply, but wanted to ask all of you if this is normal? Snowball's urine is a bright yellow







(we have snow on the ground - that's how I know!) He goes outside to do his business about 3 - 5 times a day. He doesn't drink a ton of water - just every now and then. Does this sound normal?

Bev & Snowball (mom- where's my signature and picture???)


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes it sounds normal. There is just a concentration of urine. As long as there is no blood in it, it's ok.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Was this his first pee of the day? That one is usually more concentrated since he hasn't had water all night. If you see it like that a lot it probably means he needs to drink more water.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Was this his first pee of the day? That one is usually more concentrated since he hasn't had water all night. If you see it like that a lot it probably means he needs to drink more water.[/B]


Yep, I agree.......


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I have to agree because when Scooby pees in the snow it is always yellow, I never worry about it if it's just yellow and there is no blood


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I agree with the above, with an addition:

Have you changed his food lately? If so, perhaps the new food has a higher amount of B vitamins in it. B vitamins will turn your pee bright yellow (almost neon!) so perhaps that's it.


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

> I agree with the above, with an addition:
> 
> Have you changed his food lately? If so, perhaps the new food has a higher amount of B vitamins in it. B vitamins will turn your pee bright yellow (almost neon!) so perhaps that's it.[/B]


Thank you for all of your reply's. The vet agreed with all of you. The vet said that it sounds like he has to drink more water. I did make an appointement for him to have it checked out. He also needs to get his lyme disease vaccine - made that arrangement for the same appointment. 

Thank you!

Bev & Snowball (look mom still no picutres







!!)


----------



## Paco Taco (Dec 12, 2005)

> > I agree with the above, with an addition:
> >
> > Have you changed his food lately? If so, perhaps the new food has a higher amount of B vitamins in it. B vitamins will turn your pee bright yellow (almost neon!) so perhaps that's it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley's urine is always really yellow. I know he doesn't drink as much water as Neyland...he also holds it for a long time and makes HUGE puddles when he goes, where as Neyland goes more often and makes smaller, more clear puddles. I haven't worried about it...


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

> Brinkley's urine is always really yellow. I know he doesn't drink as much water as Neyland...he also holds it for a long time and makes HUGE puddles when he goes, where as Neyland goes more often and makes smaller, more clear puddles. I haven't worried about it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snowball does exactly like Brinkley! He can hold it all day and then man he has to go NOW!!!

Bev & Snowball


----------

